# Anybody know anything about Phat Cycle XR-3 AL?



## mantaray06

I have been thinking about creating another custom bike for myself and was beginning to put together some ideas on exactly what I would build into it that I really want in a bike. That is when I ran into the Phat Cycle XR-3 AL. 
A lot like a chopper type frame of aluminum, low raised handle bars, disc brakes, 24x3" tires, and extended folks. Well that is exactly what I want in my personal bike. 
Does anyone out there own this bike? What are your thoughts? Should I build my own or buy one ready made?

Rex


----------



## mantaray06

I bumped this, isn't there anyone that knows anything about this bike? Getting close to spring and I am shopping for a bike. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Beaverdam

I try to avoid extended folks...


But seriously, if you haven't been working on something and it's what you want, get it. You can customize it later or build something while you're riding that.


----------



## mantaray06

*I couldn't stand it, I had to have one.*

I couldn't stand it any more, I had to have one. I picked it up yesterday from the LBS in Grand Rapids. So far it is one sweet ride. I love the ride and seems to be a well built machine. I am sure that I still have a few tweaks to make it my very own. I look forward to riding it more when the weather gets better here in Michigan.


----------

